
Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 11 Notes Essay - ghosh
http://blakemasters.com/post/22866240816/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-11-notes-essay
======
litmus
From the offhand "if you have a secret, patent it" remark, are we to gather
that one secret is that Peter Thiel believes in patents?

